

RethinkDB internals: Patching for fun and throughput - coffeemug
http://blog.rethinkdb.com/rethinkdb-internals-patching-for-fun-and-thro

======
spitfire
This feels like one of those optimizations that makes sense now, but very
quickly just becomes bloat. We've seen a lot of heroic optimizations that make
sense at the time and improve performance, which only a few years later
actually slow things down. Remove the "optimization" and go with the simpler
code, and things become much faster.

Optimizing for spinning hard disks seems like one of those optimizations that
will soon come back to bite you. Graph out the Iops improvement of SSD's.
We're getting to the point where we can think of an SSD as secondary memory
and treat hard disks as offline storage.

